# your itunes party shuffle 10 upcoming songs...



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

(the source of my party shuffle is currently set to my top 50 most played smart playlist)

next up:
1. scared - the tragically hip
2. false alarm - sloan
3. in the movies - sloan
4. cherry blossom girl - air
5. a million circles - national skyline
6. the canadian dream - sam roberts
7. secret smile - semisonic
8. hands clean - alanis morissette
9. brother down - sam roberts
10. live on - sloan

anyone else?  

haha, it's 70% cancon too!

[ December 27, 2004, 02:11 PM: Message edited by: autopilot ]


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

It's not my current party shuffle but this is a small snapshot of what I've been listening to over the past few days.

iPod Current Top Ten

1. Modest Mouse: Float On
2. Verve: History
3. Neil Young: Needle & The Damage Done
4. Tom Waits: Hoist That Rag
5. The Music: Into The Night
6. The Cure: Promises
7. Kevin Shields: City Girl
8. The Tragically Hip: Are We Family
9. Smashing Pumpkings: Suffer
10. PJ Harvey: Plants & Rags


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My iTunes Shuffle (10 upcoming songs):

Green Machine - Kyuss
Yesterday Don't Mean Sh*t - Pantera
With A Little Help From my Friends - Joe Cocker
A Man - Alanis Morissette
Harvest Moon - Bedlam
No One Knows - Queens Of The Stone Age
Black Dog	- Led Zeppelin
House of the Rising Sun - Rolling Stones
Over	- Boondock Saints
Creeping Death (Live Ottawa 2004) - Metallica


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I think you guys are cheating. Here is the next 10 from Party Shuffle from the full library of 2530 songs.

Blue Monday - New Order	
Just Another Nervous Wreck - Supertramp	
Funkify Your Life - The Meters
Lover Her Madly - The Doors	
In a Lifetime - Clannad with Bono Vox
Knocking On Heavens Door - Guns N Roses
Radio Song - JET	
In God's Country - U2
Argue - Matchbox Twenty	
You're a Superstar - Love Inc.

[ December 28, 2004, 01:56 AM: Message edited by: Carex ]


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

good call on the meters, carex. i'm just importing them to my library now


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This won't exactly set the world on fire for a lot of you young folks, but here it is:

Louisiana Saturday Night - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Boom Boom - John Lee Hooker 
Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como 
String of Pearls	- Glenn Miller 
I'm so Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams Sr.
Bring me some Water - Melissa Ethridge 
Exactly Like You - Tony Bennett & k.d. lang 
Love's Been A Little Bit Hard - Juice Newton
What The World Needs Now Is Love - Wynonna 
Your Cheatin' Heart - George Jones

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> I think you guys are cheating.


Cheating, eh? Care to explain your hypothesis?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

do you mean cheating by choosing a set playlist from where to derive the party shuffle tracks, or perhaps you're inferring that people are submitting lists to impress others?

i think setting it to select from a playlist is valid; that's what i did. if i set it to choose from the whole library i'd get some incredibly random stuff like sound effects from the kill bill soundtrack  

it's fun to see people's personalities coming out. good job, sinc!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> it's fun to see people's personalities coming out. good job, sinc!


Gee, thanks autopilot.

By the way, whadidido?

Cheers


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

why, you were being you!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

</font>
You've Got Everything Now - The Smiths</font>
Traces (Light And Weight)- Enigma</font>
Tribe - Babble</font>
Never Said Goodbye - amanda marshall</font>
I Do Not Want This - Nine Inch Nails</font>
Don't Speak - No Doubt</font>
All You Want - Dido</font>
Quan vey la lauzeta - Mediaeval Baebes</font>
Brand New Day - Sting</font>
If I Didn't Have You - amanda marshall</font>
Everyday Is Halloween - Ministry</font>


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I honestly like most kinds of music, but I really like a new guy here in Alberta who won country entertainer of the year in Canada this fall, The Corb Lund Band.

If you haven't ever heard his style, I have posted a link and you can listen to "Roughest Neck Around" here. 

Cheers


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Manny P, by cheating, I mean people may be clicking on Refresh to get a better 10 songs for their listing. To avoid having to publish things like "Ice Ice Baby" by Vanilla Ice.

Single refresh: Full library of 2553 songs

Funkify Your Life - The Meters
In The Cold Cold Night - The White Stripes	
Untitled - R.E.M.	
Hang - Matchbox Twenty	
Around The World - Red Hot Chili Peppers	
Si Doucement - Harmonium (my wife is from Quebec)
Aldebaran - Enya	
So Much to Say - Dave Matthews Band
Take a Look - Liz Phair	
Glad Tidings - Van Morrison


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I can assure you there is no Vanilla Ice, Milli Vanilli, or any crap of the sort.  I was following autopilot's lead when they said in their post:



> (the source of my party shuffle is currently set to my top 50 most played smart playlist)


My party shuffle (set at the most basic setting, without bias towards most played or those highly rated) shows me this at the moment:

Explode - Damageplan
If Love Is A Red Dress - Maria McKee
Highwayman - Johnny Cash, Kris Kristofferson, Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson
Boost Me - Trevor Rabin
Revolution Is My Name - Pantera
White Wedding - Billy Idol
I Just Wanna - Kiss
Epic - Faith No More
Orgasmatron - Sepultura
Malaguena Salerosa - Chingon


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i have some days off from work so i'm taking some time to rip the other half of my cd collection into itunes. i'll have a true "whole library" party shuffle top ten list shortly.

stay ituned!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Sympathy for the Devil	6:24	The Rolling Stones
Moto Perpetuo (Bluegrass)	2:38	Béla Fleck
The Jealous Kind	3:51	Joe Cocker
Allegro Assoi	3:07	John Williams
Rave On	1:47	Buddy Holly
Fugue No. 21 in B-flat major, BWV 866	1:26	Glenn Gould
Wild Thing	2:37	The Troggs
Prelude No.13 in F-sharp major, BWV 858	2:16	Glenn Gould
Gravy Waltz	3:29	Charlie Byrd, Barney Kessel, Herb Ellis
My Generation	3:24	The Who


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Lex Feat. Splitt - When The Smoke Clears
Headstones - Unsound
Kyprios - This is My Hit
Black Eyed Peas - Shut Up
Everlast - Ends
Real Juan - Exit From Darkness
Outkast - Chonkyfire
Baby Bash - Suga Suga
De La Soul - All Good
Boom Bap Project - Who's That?


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

Manny,
How is the damageplan album?
I've been thinking about picking it up.
I've been listening to alot of pantera since you know what happened.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's pretty good, but it's not Pantera. I know some friends had difficulty separating the two from each other because although the core of Pantera's members are a part of Damageplan, it has a different dynamic -- mostly because of the singer.

Save Me is a great song -- my favorite from the whole album, Wake Up, Pride, Crawl and New Found Power are pretty cool. I bought the entire album from the iTunes music store.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

ok, ten upcoming chosen from the whole library; one refresh since ripping last 20 albums:

1. cadence of water - national skyline
2. 236 e. broadway - gob
3. paris - bt
4. waste time segue - fire theft
5. obstacle 1 - interpol
6. the chrome selected - antarctica
7. a rush of blood to the head - coldplay
8. exchange - massive attack
9. the happiest days of our lives - pink floyd
10. you can't always get what you want - the rolling stones


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's Mine!!

Lola - The Kinks	
Once In A Lifetime - Talking Heads	
Scarlet Begonias - Sublime	
Love Gonna Walk Out On Me - Toots & The Maytals	
Ranking Full Stop - The English Beat 
Step On - Happy Mondays
Belfast Child - Simple Minds	
Take Me To the River - Talking Heads
Rebel, Rebel - David Bowie
Bad (Live from Live Aid) - U2


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

Here are mine from a library of 2300 songs with no parameters.

All My Love - Led Zeppelin
Sheena is a Punk rocker - The Ramones
Six Shooter - Queens of the stone age
Feel good hit of the summer - Queens of the stone age
The Elite - Bill Hicks
Inoculated City - The Clash
Dead Bodies everywhere - Korn
Fiesta - The Pogues
She is Beautiful - Andrew WK
Ska Ska Ska - The Skatalites


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Party shuffle from 605 songs on my computer at work: 

Laughter - Josh Rouse
There's No Home For You Here - The White Stripes
Truth Hits Everybody - The Police
Stay (Faraway, So Close!) - U2
You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf 
I've Committed Murder - Macy Gray
Synchronicity II - The Police
Corpus Christi Carol (For Roy) - Jeff Buckley
A Sort Of Homecoming (Live) - U2
Run On For A Long Time - The Blind Boys Of Alabama


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I have never used Party Shuffle before, but here are my 10 upcoming songs as determined by the Party Shuffle algorithms.

</font>
Chemical Brothers - Three Little Birdies Down Beats</font>
Megadeth - 502</font>
Cake - Long Line of Cars</font>
Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady</font>
Moby - Spirit</font>
Björk - Pluto</font>
Luscious Jackson - Take a Ride</font>
The Crystal Method - You Know It's Hard</font>
King Missile - And</font>
Psykosonik - Unlearn</font>
James


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

</font>
Sour Suite	- Burton Cummings - Up Close And Alone</font>
Finish What Ya Started - Van Halen w/Hagar- The Best Of Both Worlds - Hagar Years</font>
War - Edwin Starr - Sound of the Seventies</font>
Time	- Pretenders - Loose Screw</font>
The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon</font>
Scarecrow	- Pink Floyd - Double Hits Collection Vol. 1</font>
Take Me To The River - The Commitments - The Commitments Volume 1</font>
Speak To Me - Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon</font>
Since I Don't Have You - Guns N Roses - Greatest Hits (2004)</font>
Bad, Bad Leroy Brown - Frank Sinatra - My Way: The Best Of Frank Sinatra (Disc 2)</font>
Another One Bites The Dust - Queen</font>
That was fun.


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

</font>
Shut Up -- The Watchmen</font>
The Price Of Oil -- Billy Bragg</font>
My Town -- Buck-O-Nine</font>
21st Century Digital Boy -- Bad Religion</font>
Oh Well -- Me, Mom & Morgentaler</font>
Pizza Day -- The Aquabats</font>
Gainesville Rock City -- Less Than Jake</font>
One Girl Army -- Five Iron Frenzy</font>
Monkey Wrench -- Foo Fighters</font>
Spponman -- Soundgarden</font>
Bullet with Butterfly Wings -- Smashing Pumpkins</font>


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Who Told You -- The Fontaine Toups
The Official Ironmen Rally Song -- Guided By Voices
Float On -- Modest Mouse
Hunted by a Freak -- Mogwai
Good Fortune -- PJ Harvey
Trapped Under Ice Floes(redux) -- +/- [plus minus]
Misery Is a Butterfly -- Blonde Redhead
Wow And Flutter -- Stereolab
Spiderwebbed -- Tortoise
Carrot Rope -- Pavement
________
strawberry cough


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

From 2137 songs:

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - No No No
Dieselboy - East Coast Science Side - Side 2
Planes Mistaken For Stars - Six Inch Valley
Beastie Boys - Holy Snappers
Dashboard Confessional - Drowning
Justin Timber Lake - Cry Me A River (remix)
Ron Sexsmith - Gold In Them Hills
DJ Hype - Freestyles of Bass
Ella Fitzgerald - It Don't Mean A Thing
Appleseed Cast - Steps And Numbers


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

cottageboy said:


> From 2137 songs:
> 
> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - No No No
> Dieselboy - East Coast Science Side - Side 2
> ...


how to get from the beastie boys to ella fitzgerald in 5 steps... NICE 

keep 'em coming!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

He had to get through Justin Timberlake to get there though didn't he!


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

lol, the remix w/ 50cent at that too... that was a painful 4 minutes

newest 10.


Chisel - Do Go On
19th Hole - My Way
Death Cab for Cutie - Sleep Spent
Probe-ONE - Orion
Daft Punk - Something About Us
Jimmy Eat World - Night Drive
Dope Skillz - 6 Million Ways to Die
Coldplay - In My Place
The Get Up Kids - Holiday
U2 - Sunday, Bloody Sunday

Interesting spectrum of songs I must say.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Here goes (no refreshing, honest)

1. Such Great Heights-Iron and Wine
2. Fix Up, Look Sharp - Dizzee Rascal
3. I'll Replace You With Machine - Bob Pollard (GBV Demo)
4. C'MOn, C'Mon - The Von Bondies
5. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
6. Life Goes On - The Special Goodness
7. Mr. Grieves - TV On The Radio
8. Me and Giuliani Down by the School Yard - !!!
9. Picture Book - The Kinks
10. Girl In America - Blinker The Star


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

PeterBarron said:


> 8. Me and Giuliani Down by the School Yard - !!!


 isn't that: "me and julio down by the schoolyard" ? 
paul simon


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

Some very good lists...Here's my next 10. 

Panic - The Smiths
Boom Boom - Eric Burdon
Wurzel - Elbow
Marooned - Pink Floyd
This Charming Man - The Smiths
Bombs Away - The Police
Human Behavior - Bjork
Mary Ann Hobbs - The Beta Band
Ease Back - The Meters
Slide Five - Thievery Corporation


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Not that I ever listen to the Party Shuffle (I have a Smart Playlist I mostly use instead), but here are the next ten it is listing on my Mac:

*	Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus
*	It's Going Down - X-Ecutioners featuring Mike Shinoda and Mr. Hahn
*	EBay - Weird Al Yankovic
*	Freaky Girl - Shaggy
*	In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
*	The Shining - Badly Drawn Boy
*	Scream - Michael and Janet Jackson
*	If You Could Only See - Tonic
*	Every Morning - Sugar Ray
*	More - Frank Sinatra
*	Daylight - Aesop Rock


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

1. cherry blossom girl - air
2. weeping willow - the verve
3. new york, new york - ryan adams
4. soundtrack of my life - this beautiful mess
5. where the streets have no name - u2
6. christiansands - tricky
7. stem/longstem/transmission 2 - dj shadow
8. 1983... (a merman i should turn to be) - the jimi hendrix experience
9. satellite - bt
10. the outernationalist - thievery corporation


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

OK, not too much classical or jazz in all these lists. Here's mine, out of about 750 songs (still ripping my collection after HD failure a few months ago). Hope I don't come off as a snob ;-).

Telemann Fantasia No. 9 in E major - Claire Guimond
The Gentleman & Hizcaine - Michael Brecker 
Giga--Sonata VI, from L'Echo du Danube - Sergei Istomin
Medley: My Favorite Things, Easy To Love, Baubles Bangles And Beads - Bill Evans
Scarlatti Sonata A major - Scott Ross
These Foolish Things (Remind Me Of You) - Art Tatum
Her Eyes, Her Hands - Christian Pamerleau
Sonata, I. Con Moto - James Ehnes, Eduard Laurel	
That Old Thing -	Béla Fleck & The Flecktones
Space Walk - J.J. Johnson and His Big Band


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

!!! (Chk, Chk, Chk)
Check (get it?) them out:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-8249900-0234538?v=glance&s=music&n=507846


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What... no Organized Rhyme at all?










_Here we go, ready to set it off
From coast to coast, it's the most and it hits rough
Organized Rhyme's here to start it up
You got some trouble with your mouth you'd better shut it up_ :lmao:


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Manny:

Deal with the leader of the convoy 
Make some noise for the boys as we rip points 
Move your joints in a motion if you can keep up 
If you can't, here's a hanky to clean your weep up


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish I didn't know what you guys are referring to...but I do.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

PeterBarron said:


> !!! (Chk, Chk, Chk)
> Check (get it?) them out:
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-8249900-0234538?v=glance&s=music&n=507846


interesting... i stand corrected. 

must check them out


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> What... no Organized Rhyme at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_check the OR, you like it so far?_

oh dear lord! save us from tom green!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Tom Green rules. Seriously. I saw him walking through the ByWard market several times in Ottawa -- he even sneered at me once.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

If you live in Ottawa you can see Tom Green all the time, he's up quite often.
Used to drink with him in the early 90's, when he was testing out material on local cable...strangest man I have ever met...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

1: Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
2: Kiss - Psycho Circus
3: David Bowie - China Girl
4: AC/DC - Thunderstruck
5: Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky
6: Soundgarden - Bleed Together
7: Van Halen - Panama
8: ZZ Top - La Grange
9: Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me
10: G'N'R - Paradise City

Laterz


----------

